# Wrapped up Archery season



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

we had quite the task set before us in the GS Any bull unit with all the elk tags and 1 bear tag to fill.
Between running cameras and setting bear bait. Checking cameras and re-setting bear bait..
we had several outstanding bulls on camera but, in-spite of hunting hard we just couldn't get onto the big boys to make a shot but, there will be many more years and stories around the camp fire to come.
In all, A good buddy of mine was able to fill his bear tag but, couldn't quite connect on an elk. While our buddy from Texas was able to take his first ever elk and ended up with a small 5x5. Excellent first elk for him!

As for me, after a handful of blown stalks I was able to connect on a small barley 4x4 on one of my last days on the mountain.

All out of the same camp, we hauled a serious amount of meat of the mountain 

2 of my brothers are currently up there.. awaiting good news.

Time for Waterfowl!! and UT & AZ deer hunts! 
Feeling pumped!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!!!! Great way to end the archery saeson!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congrats on a job well done Nate!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to ruin all the fun! Congrats.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, talk about non-stop fun!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations.  Good job.

.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Bear! Mean sucker too, ate the dudes face. :shock:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

full freezers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks fellas! it was a blast. Really wish we could have connected on one of the big ones but, thats hunting....Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome work! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

